# The MAGIC VAGINA....



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Is it just me, or is there a "Magic Vagina" syndrome in our culture.....

I know of several women, who KNEW a particular guy was total POISON, a serial impregnator, who never even paid child support.....and yet, apparently thought "Once bad boy experiences "Magic Vagina" he will be transformed into my little pu$$ycat....

One father told me he knew the night his daughter got pregnant..."She was dressed to kill, with not a single hair out of place, and makeup to perfection"...The proud daddy didn't even allow his name on the birth certificate....He had already impregnated 2 girls at the home depot where they worked.....

In another case, a wife left the husband she refused to have another child with, and within 6 months, Mr. fast food manager had a baby on the way.....

I just don't get it...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Calling it now...

This thread is going to be epic.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

Well in the West, starvation isn't the price for tons of kids anymore. You can get cash, recognition, and sympathy just through the magic - just try to go a week without some media hyping the Magic Vagina Empowerment program.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry but I thought this thread was about the "Magic Vagina" but after reading the OP's post I am pretty sure this is a post about the "Magic Penis".


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Calling it now...
> 
> This thread is going to be epic.


Lol


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Hahaha! Love the term.

I think their"Magic Vagina" is actually working black arts on their brains.

I have seen multiple women, usually young, that behave like brainless livestock with extremely pathetic losers and get pregnant.

Same situation with Mr. Wonderful having no or limited employment and already a baby daddy two or three times over.

Maybe he has a magic penis. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

spotthedeaddog said:


> Well in the West, starvation isn't the price for tons of kids anymore. You can get cash, recognition, and sympathy just through the magic - just try to go a week without some media hyping the Magic Vagina Empowerment program.


I was not hoping to go political here....One young girl I loved dearly was dating a waste of skin, who was heard to make the statement...."Sometimes you just have to slap some pu$$y out of them".....This slime doesn't deserve to waste my oxygen...

This girl wised up, is now happily married with 3 great kids...A wonderful young mother, and I am so glad she wised up....


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

RClawson said:


> Sorry but I thought this thread was about the "Magic Vagina" but after reading the OP's post I am pretty sure this is a post about the "Magic Penis".


:iagree:

A magic vagina is when a woman is able to corrupt a decent guy.

A magic penis is one that can lead good women to make bad choices.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Why not rather call this thread "The Toxic C0ck?" After all, it's as much about irresponsible, mindless men as it is the irresponsible, stupid women who are taken in by them...


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> Why not rather call this thread "The Toxic C0ck?" After all, it's as much about irresponsible, mindless men as it is the irresponsible, stupid women who are taken in by them...


I guess, because the guy can't get pregnant, and many seem as adept at ditching child support, as well as they ditch women....

I admit there are almost as many serial impregnates, as impregnators, It just seems a woman has a lot mote invested in it, and should be motivated to avoid unwanted pregnancy...

Or we just caught up in the "HOT" generation, and hot is reason enough.....


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> :iagree:
> 
> A magic vagina is when a woman is able to corrupt a decent guy.
> 
> A magic penis is one that can lead good women to make bad choices.


I seriously question just how good a woman is that is catastrophically stupid enough to sleep with guys like that.

Doesn't mean I hate them but maybe they deserve each other.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Cosmos said:


> Why not rather call this thread "The Toxic C0ck?" After all, it's as much about irresponsible, mindless men as it is the irresponsible, stupid women who are taken in by them...


Or maybe "Toxic C0ck Syndrome".


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

The magic vagina syndrome? perpetuated by romance novels/movies. The bad boy manwh0re (usually a cowboy, motorcycle afficianado/club member, mma fighter, macho guy) has a new girlfriend every week until he meets the perfect woman and settles down, never to stray again. So some poor idiot thinks that she's the perfect woman to his man***** and he will reform for her. When really, she's just the new girlfriend of the week.

The magic vagina syndrome is a myth. That's why it's really a magic penis. The power to make many women tell themselves the lie, and then make themselves believe it.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> I seriously question just how good a woman is that is catastrophically stupid enough to sleep with guys like that.
> 
> Doesn't mean I hate them but maybe they deserve each other.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They might deserve one another, but I removed some serious skin off of one, and must say I enjoyed every minute....It was in his home, and he found out it takes two coats to cover blood spatter on a ceiling...>


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

sixty-eight said:


> The magic vagina syndrome? perpetuated by romance novels/movies. The bad boy man***** (usually a cowboy, motorcycle afficianado/club member, mma fighter, macho guy) has a new girlfriend every week until he meets the perfect woman and settles down, never to stray again. So some poor idiot thinks that she's the perfect woman to his man***** and he will reform for her. When really, she's just the new girlfriend of the week.
> 
> The magic vagina syndrome is a myth. That's why it's really a magic penis. The power to make many women tell themselves the lie, and then make themselves believe it.


But surely girl children are taught while on the teat that NO man ever changes...Good, bad, or in between...I never have, but I am kind loving, and spend money on my woman like an oriental potentate...But that's just me....


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> I seriously question just how good a woman is that is catastrophically stupid enough to sleep with guys like that.
> 
> Doesn't mean I hate them but maybe they deserve each other.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


good and stupid aren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

As my mother would say..That's not a magical Vag....that a *****'s vag lol...


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

MountainRunner said:


> LMAO! :iagree:


If you think I am kidding check my previous posts......:surprise:


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

Woodchuck said:


> But surely girl children are taught while on the teat that NO man ever changes...Good, bad, or in between...I never have, but I am kind loving, and spend money on my woman like an oriental potentate...But that's just me....


Girl children are taught all sorts of things. But every fictional romance contradicts that. And some girls are dumb, or are inexperienced, lied to, and duped.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

sixty-eight said:


> Girl children are taught all sorts of things. But every fictional romance contradicts that. And some girls are dumb, or are inexperienced, lied to, and duped.


Hollywood would do society a great service if they portrayed some of the total bastard-s out there in film....Even the guys on "teen moms" are depicted as likable louts....We need a lot of movies about A$$HATS.....

I rubbed a good deal of skin off of a young man who had gotten a very underage girl very drunk, and was bodily dragging her up the stairway to his bedroom....I guess I was criminal....I know I was a poor guest....I still enjoyed it...


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

I fell victim to this as a young woman. It was not the body parts. It was the charm. I was young and immature. And was captivated by charm. (Well I did not actually get pregnant... but...)


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> Hollywood would do society a great service if they portrayed some of the total bastard-s out there in film....Even the guys on "teen moms" are depicted as likable louts....We need a lot of movies about A$$HATS.....
> 
> I rubbed a good deal of skin off of a young man who had gotten a very underage girl very drunk, and was bodily dragging her up the stairway to his bedroom....I guess I was criminal....I know I was a poor guest....I still enjoyed it...


Actually you stopped a crime in progress.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

sixty-eight said:


> good and stupid aren't mutually exclusive.


I would say nice and stupid. I have a different definition of good and stupid doesn't fit.

The women I have known were really nice in their attitudes, smiles and polite words but complete knuckleheads when it came to men.:frown2:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

NobodySpecial said:


> I fell victim to this as a young woman. It was not the body parts. It was the charm. I was young and immature. And was captivated by charm. (Well I did not actually get pregnant... but...)


I know some charming guys, one being a nephew. He could be described as a better looking Paul Newman....He can sell anything, including himself, but he is a decent guy....No string of unwed mommies behind him....There has to be a streak of sociopath in there somewhere....


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Ah, my SIL. This thread fits her to a T. The country singer bad boy. Talked the talk. Walked the walk. Sell a refrigerator to an Eskimo type guy. SIL wanted. Got pregnant.Got married. Finds the bad boy has three other kids sired by two other women. No child support paid. Sigh....


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I think some of it is due to the women liking bad boys. And, like someone said upthread, these women think they can change them. Does.Not.Work.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

lucy999 said:


> I think some of it is due to the women liking bad boys. And, like someone said upthread, these women think they can change them. Does.Not.Work.


Believe it or not, there are some women who actually don't seem to care either. As God is my witness, I have actually told more than a few women that they don't want to get involved with me because I will hurt them. It didn't deter them in the least.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

lucy999 said:


> I think some of it is due to the women liking bad boys. And, like someone said upthread, these women think they can change them. Does.Not.Work.


I believe they never forget them. Sad as well.


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Calling it now...
> 
> This thread is going to be epic.


The title is serious click bait. Reel em in!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Personal said:


> Calling it now...
> 
> This thread is going to be ridiculous*ly epic*.


Or epicly ridiculous.

Same thing, right?


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

I once knew a girl that had such control over her vaginal muscles that I swear it felt like she was playing a flute... and I was the flute.

It was a magical feeling.

Does that count as a magical vagina?

Perhaps not -- it didn't end my bad boy ways.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> I rubbed a good deal of skin off of a young man who had gotten a very underage girl very drunk, and was bodily dragging her up the stairway to his bedroom....I guess I was criminal....I know I was a poor guest....I still enjoyed it...


Wonder how many prosecutors would actually prosecute the guy giving a child rapist an ax kicking.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

Yeswecan said:


> Ah, my SIL. This thread fits her to a T. The country singer bad boy. Talked the talk. Walked the walk. Sell a refrigerator to an Eskimo type guy. SIL wanted. Got pregnant.Got married. Finds the bad boy has three other kids sired by two other women. No child support paid. Sigh....


The bad boys don't come with a warranty.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

lucy999 said:


> I think some of it is due to the women liking bad boys. And, like someone said upthread, these women think they can change them. Does.Not.Work.


Interesting that in the romance novels the good woman with the MV doesn't really have to do anything. The bad boy simply reforms all by himself.

I guess that those romances should be sold as fantasy.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

weightlifter said:


> Wonder how many prosecutors would actually prosecute the guy giving a child rapist an ax kicking.


I'll bet I had more fun than he would have.....A little boxing skill usually trumps a street fighter...I walked out with a black eye, he still has scars....He had high cheekbones, cut like bologna...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

sixty-eight said:


> *The magic vagina syndrome? perpetuated by romance novels/movies. The bad boy manwh0re (usually a cowboy, motorcycle afficianado/club member, mma fighter, macho guy) has a new girlfriend every week until he meets the perfect woman and settles down, never to stray again. So some poor idiot thinks that she's the perfect woman to his man***** and he will reform for her. When really, she's just the new girlfriend of the week.*
> 
> The magic vagina syndrome is a myth. That's why it's really a magic penis. The power to make many women tell themselves the lie, and then make themselves believe it.










*–my thoughts *

I understand the attraction to Bad Boys...there is some strong allure to these types...they captivate our senses ...something in us wants to TAME them...so he only has eyes for US....suddenly becoming a "one woman" man... this may happen on occasion but it's on the rarer side...they win our heart , then destroy us when they move on to another.... The movies gave us the wrong script.

So how does one define a Bad boy... for me...it goes something like this.....

I see those type of men as primarily looking to get laid, they have a c0cky confidence about it too...(& think not much of it...it's a common past time)... it's all about "Living it up"... not too much focus on tomorrow...they are generally more emotionally unavailable- because of that "I don't give a sh** attitude" (there goes the romance!)... more on the adrenaline junkie side (maybe he'll crash on his motorcycle!)....Once on the Harley -you can add the booze in one hand, a cigarette in the other ....and notice the tattoos while you're at it... they don't need anyone- just the open road....... they like to party with the boys... and many wouldn't care to get married or to be Fathers...










Everything I just said above would annoy me...GREATLY...though I'd still think he was HOT !!

It's a conflict in the mind ...lust vs realism...even sanity... when I read romance Novels, I still greatly enjoy, wouldn't change the way they are written... but I can separate this fantasy....that's all it is..


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> *–my thoughts *
> 
> I understand the attraction to Bad Boys...there is some strong allure to these types...they captivate our senses ...something in us wants to TAME them...so he only has eyes for US....suddenly becoming a "one woman" man... this may happen on occasion but it's on the rarer side...they win our heart , then destroy us when they move on to another.... The movies gave us the wrong script.
> 
> ...


One I am acquainted with was a 22 yo divorcd guy with 2 kids by 2 women....Dating a 17 yo totally unsophisticated girl.....Got his BB creds by falling out of her 2nd. floor bedroom window, and breaking his leg.....Guess what she got for her 18th birthday...10 years later he was a security guard...


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Theme song for this thread:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFDqW0Nfo2k

:laugh:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

"Bad" is one thing. Bad to them is another. Women attracted to men who mistreat them are train wrecks. Run for the door and don't look back.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Lila said:


> Theme song for this thread:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFDqW0Nfo2k
> 
> :laugh:


Greener than the grass we laid on...Bad boy anthem...David Alan Coe.


I painted quite a picture for the girls in her home town
And she was no exception to the rule
Singing all them songs about the places I've been
Made a body fell just like a fool
She was like the paper bag that once had held the wine
Thrown without no caution to the wind
I left her like the empty bottle lying' on the ground
Swearing' I'd pick her up again

She was greener than the grass we laid on
Underneath that Alabama sun
I guess she should have known
That old' highway was my home
Do-do-do-do-do-do do-do-do

I said she was prettier than Paris in the rain
Lord, I filled her full of gypsy lies
Swearing' I'd be coming back to fetch her in the Spring
Too ashamed to look her in the eye
She looked about as simple as the cotton dress I've torn
Sneaking' in her house at 3 a.m.
Her Momma liked to question me the day after and I was sure
Her intuition told her where we'd been

She was greener than the grass we laid on
Underneath that Alabama sun
I guess she should have known
That old' highway was my home
She should have never listened to my songs, to my songs
She should have never listened to my songs.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

I'd pick a nice girl over a bad girl every single time....

My two cents.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Woodchuck said:


> Yes, but my super uber-magical triple platinum ......Miley Cyrus would be swinging on that ......"


I think that it would help if you read the forum rules...

4. Do not post any content that would be inappropriate for young children to see. No graphic language, nude or sexually explicit images. Adult conversations about sex are acceptable in the sex section, as long as people are mindful to use proper terms (no "f" words, etc.) and be aware that our forums automatically censor foul language by turning the word into a series of "****." Sex section is for asking for help and providing feedback only. All other threads there are subject to deletion.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/2-posting-guidelines-forum-rules.html


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Here's how that works:

"Women choose bad boys because their hormones make them, new research suggests. When ovulating a woman's hormones influence who she sees as good potential fathers, and they specifically pick sexier men over obviously more dependable men."

Why Women Choose Bad Boys


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Here is the researcher's Ted Talk.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrMMZRKok5o


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't think it's any kind of magic vagina syndrome. I think women are as faliuble (sp?) as men when it comes to cheating/moving on/getting lucky. Stupidtiy comes into play when women who are not prepared, get pregnant. Either dont have sex or be prepared not to get pregnant. 

The magic vagina is REAL tho!  ..... so H says! 

And no, there is no message from the teat. I'd like to think we tell our daughters "don't be stupid" and "own your own sh*t".... and don't let ANYONE take advantage of you, etc.... But we don't train them from the teat that men are bad and cannot change. 

Should we?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, back in the day ex-wife did tame me with her "magic vagina" and turn me into a responsible father and provider. But it was more than just her vagina that turned me. It was just well... HER

Though quite frankly I think it was daddyhood that tamed me, not ex

So meh


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

MountainRunner said:


> Believe it or not, there are some women who actually don't seem to care either. As God is my witness, I have actually told more than a few women that they don't want to get involved with me because I will hurt them. It didn't deter them in the least.


I said almost exactly the same thing to a 16 yo. virgin right after she said "Momma says we can get married even if daddy doesn't like you"...She knew I was seriously involved with another person, and it was her version of a "hail Mary" play...I left her as she was on the day she was born...No regrets...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Deter them? lol
More than that - telling them "you will hurt them" will only make them want you MORE

"not interested" works better from my experience


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm thinking that this thread is another example of fragile masculinity. Here's what I saw : 

"I'm so threatened by women, that I have to put them and their vaginas down to feel good about myself, not only am I threatened by women having sex with whoever they want, but extremely threatened by the choice a woman may make to have sex with perceived bad boys, (forgetting entirely that many men choose to have sex with women who could be deemed bad girls) Moreover I don't think I'm manly enough to be perceived as a bad boy and thus am also threatened by other men that may be perceived as highly manly AKA The bad boy, In addition I have in the past described myself as a nice guy and friend zoned" 

Queue pis$ing contest between men about how women just had to have them when they acted like a "bad boy" 

Or Maybe I'm imagining things. MEH


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

*LittleDeer* said:


> I'm thinking that this thread is another example of fragile masculinity. Here's what I saw :
> 
> "I'm so threatened by women, that I have to put them and their vaginas down to feel good about myself, not only am I threatened by women having sex with whoever they want, but extremely threatened by the choice a woman may make to have sex with perceived bad boys, (forgetting entirely that many men choose to have sex with women who could be deemed bad girls) Moreover I don't think I'm manly enough to be perceived as a bad boy and thus am also threatened by other men that may be perceived as highly manly AKA The bad boy, In addition I have in the past described myself as a nice guy and friend zoned"
> 
> ...


Primarily just a bit of conjecture about women I loved as friends and relatives....Step grand daughter, nieces, daughters of good friends, who knew better, and still had unprotected sex with men with a track record of impregnating women, and leaving them...

I was never friend zoned, in fact just the opposite, I never cultivated any type of bad boy persona, but have strong leadership traits....My wife, and the girl I dated before her, both proposed marriage to me...Neither were pregnant...

I very plainly told the women I dated that I was not in to exclusive relationships.....And they were willing to accept that, right up front...
One GF's pet name for me was Cheater, but she said it with affection.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

*LittleDeer* said:


> *I'm thinking that this thread is another example of fragile masculinity. *:


And a good deal of wishful thinking, IMO! :laugh:


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

I roomed with a bad boy in college. It was enlightening. It worked on virgins and not so much virgins.


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

technovelist said:


> Here's how that works:
> 
> "Women choose bad boys because their hormones make them, new research suggests. When ovulating a woman's hormones influence who she sees as good potential fathers, and they specifically pick sexier men over obviously more dependable men."
> 
> Why Women Choose Bad Boys


I've heard this too. That it's something to do with primal instincts and the subconscious. Basic mating instinct says to go after the alpha male, as the alpha has the potential to pass on optimal genes. For some reason in modern society, this translates to the classic bad boy.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

*LittleDeer* said:


> I'm thinking that this thread is another example of fragile masculinity. Here's what I saw :
> 
> "I'm so threatened by women, that I have to put them and their vaginas down to feel good about myself, not only am I threatened by women having sex with whoever they want, but extremely threatened by the choice a woman may make to have sex with perceived bad boys, (forgetting entirely that many men choose to have sex with women who could be deemed bad girls) Moreover I don't think I'm manly enough to be perceived as a bad boy and thus am also threatened by other men that may be perceived as highly manly AKA The bad boy, In addition I have in the past described myself as a nice guy and friend zoned"
> 
> ...


Nothing fragile here. I am truly amazed at the amount of women I have personally seen, flush their brains down the commode and let some irresponsible moron have sex with them.

I'm not, and never really was, a nice guy and was never put in the friend zone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

sixty-eight said:


> *The magic vagina syndrome is a myth.* That's why it's really a magic penis. The power to make many women tell themselves the lie, and then make themselves believe it.



When I wuz little boy, cousin Lakyvuhz tell me sexy time of magic vagine of hot woman called *Mieyth*. 

You spell her name wrong!!!!!!










Nice!!!!


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Nothing fragile here. I am truly amazed at the amount of women I have personally seen, flush their brains down the commode and let some irresponsible moron have sex with them.
> 
> I'm not, and never really was, a nice guy and was never put in the friend zone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe they like sex, or being flattered that a hot guy is in to them and tells them they are sexy etc. sounds like a lot of fun to me. 

Also I never said you were a nice guy or friend zoned, I don't believe in either of those things, merely pointing out that most men who speak poorly of women and make claims about Bad boys are the type to put themselves in those categories.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

*LittleDeer* said:


> Maybe they like sex, or being flattered that a hot guy is in to them and tells them they are sexy etc. sounds like a lot of fun to me.
> 
> Also I never said you were a nice guy or friend zoned, I don't believe in either of those things, merely pointing out that most men who speak poorly of women and make claims about Bad boys are the type to put themselves in those categories.


They ignore the fact that the guy is still living with his mom, unemployed and already fathered multiple children with other women and they add themselves to the list by getting pregnant by a fool.

These guys aren't really all that hot either. It isn't most women but a substantial enough number to be alarmed by.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

weightlifter said:


> I roomed with a bad boy in college. It was enlightening. It worked on virgins and not so much virgins.


One of my college roommates was a genuine natural. Of course, he looked like one of the Beach Boys, which I'm sure helped a lot, but he also had a DGAF attitude about almost everything... other than calculus, which he was flunking until I tutored him. Then he wound up with an A.

Any of his (numerous) girlfriends could have been a Playboy model.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Nothing fragile here. I am truly amazed at the amount of women I have personally seen, flush their brains down the commode and let some irresponsible moron have sex with them.


And I am truly amazed at the amount of men I have see flush their brains down the commode over a hot body. I've seen both sides: guys who give up good relationships, their time, their self worth to go chasing after some hottie who is happy enough to take their money and presents, but otherwise treats them like dirt. And keep chasing thinking she will eventually see how great he is.

And then the flip side, the guy who thinks he's the big winner alpha stud because he managed to bang girls who look like playboy bunnies. He crows about his conquests but never mentions the STDs or the fact that as he ages, he needs to start paying them to stick around. If even that works.

I like to call it the MAGIC PENIS syndrome, this idea that afflict some men that the stupendousness of their member entitles them to endless parades of hot babes, all without end or consequences.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

always_alone said:


> And I am truly amazed at the amount of men I have see flush their brains down the commode over a hot body. I've seen both sides: guys who give up good relationships, their time, their self worth to go chasing after some hottie who is happy enough to take their money and presents, but otherwise treats them like dirt. And keep chasing thinking she will eventually see how great he is.
> 
> And then the flip side, the guy who thinks he's the big winner alpha stud because he managed to bang girls who look like playboy bunnies. He crows about his conquests but never mentions the STDs or the fact that as he ages, he needs to start paying them to stick around. If even that works.
> 
> I like to call it the MAGIC PENIS syndrome, this idea that afflict some men that the stupendousness of their member entitles them to endless parades of hot babes, all without end or consequences.


I actually tried to think of the inverse of this thread like you were illustrating in this post but there isn't an equivalent.

Men aren't left pregnant by some boob who already fathered two or more children by different women and aren't taking responsibility.

I absolutely agree that many otherwise good men chase women who certainly aren't worth their efforts.

I'm just at a loss as to why many women get pregnant by the same loser even knowing what he is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> I actually tried to think of the inverse of this thread like you were illustrating in this post but there isn't an equivalent.
> 
> Men aren't left pregnant by some boob who already fathered two or more children by different women and aren't taking responsibility.
> 
> ...


Of course there isn't an exact equivalent --men don't get pregnant. 

But they do get other things: STDs, children that they have to pay for, but never get to see, treated like dirt by women they *still* keep pursuing and thinking they can change her, and on and on it goes.

I also question how common this phenomena you are describing is: I don't know a single woman who found herself in this sort of situation. Like ever.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

always_alone said:


> I also question how common this phenomena you are describing is: I don't know a single woman who found herself in this sort of situation. Like ever.


I think they're out there, AA, but they are women who place a very low value on themselves and tend to attract men of even less value... I'd even go as far as saying that there's a whole sub-culture of such individuals out there - male and female - and they gravitate towards one another like sh!t to a diaper.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

always_alone said:


> Of course there isn't an exact equivalent --men don't get pregnant.
> 
> But they do get other things: STDs, children that they have to pay for, but never get to see, treated like dirt by women they *still* keep pursuing and thinking they can change her, and on and on it goes.
> 
> I also question how common this phenomena you are describing is: I don't know a single woman who found herself in this sort of situation. Like ever.


You would be surprised how few pay child support.....I know of 4 who don't....Of course one died of an OD, one paid indirectly, as her dad and brother played 18 holes of golf on his head....He is still paying for his surgery...One, with 3 kids and an ex, just disappeared...And the one who said you just have to slap some p***y out of them went to the state pen...

And the women....The single mom of the OD victim is doing well, and works as a corrections officer......Wants to be a state trooper....One single mom of 2, married the 3rd love of her life and is very happy.....The single mom of the golfer now lives with him, and gets hit a lot...and the Slappers GF married a terrific guy, has 3 kids and just bought a nice home....


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

technovelist said:


> One of my college roommates was a genuine natural. Of course, he looked like one of the Beach Boys, which I'm sure helped a lot, but he also had a DGAF attitude about almost everything... other than calculus, which he was flunking until I tutored him. Then he wound up with an A.
> 
> Any of his (numerous) girlfriends could have been a Playboy model.


The DGAF attitude beats me...Especially toward women....At the age of 18 I had already learned women could be friends, and actually fun to hang out with, And I much preferred hanging around for a nice breakfast, and another round to "hit it and quit it"......

And being passed around like a bottle of wine, did NOT make me feel cheap.....Just because a woman proposes to you, doesn't mean you have to accept, or break up....

When I found THE ONE there was such a dramatic difference I was all too glad to accept....


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

always_alone said:


> I also question how common this phenomena you are describing is: I don't know a single woman who found herself in this sort of situation. Like ever.





Cosmos said:


> I think they're out there, AA, but they are women who place a very low value on themselves and tend to attract men of even less value... I'd even go as far as saying that there's a whole sub-culture of such individuals out there - male and female - and they gravitate towards one another like sh!t to a diaper.


I thought the same thing AA. I don't know many of these types of women IRL but @Cosmos is right, they do exist. Just watch the Jerry Springer show.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

ConanHub said:


> I actually tried to think of the inverse of this thread like you were illustrating in this post but there isn't an equivalent.
> 
> Men aren't left pregnant by some boob who already fathered two or more children by different women and aren't taking responsibility.
> 
> ...


But men are left fathering children by the 'pretty face & hot body' that they chased. Thus being stuck paying child support and fighting for time with a child that they never wanted. Often a child that leads to them losing their marriage and their other children.

The only difference in this is that the woman carries the baby for 9 months.

And sure, some women get left with babies as the guy runs off. But it's actually a small percentage of the over all population of women that this happens to. So why does this lead to an entire thread where women are being bashed? What is this sort of bashing necessary to some men?

Should be start a thread about the magic penis where men father children with the hot/beautiful women who use men, get pregnant and then hit the guy up for child support? Why not?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Lila said:


> I thought the same thing AA. I don't know many of these types of women IRL but @Cosmos is right, they do exist. Just watch the Jerry Springer show.


Yes they do exist. Just as men who put themselves in the bad positions exist too. the bottom line is that some segment of our society consists of people who were brought up in bad circumstances, have low self esteem. And often, yes they turn out to the guest candidates for the Jerry Springer show. We all know that these men and women exist.

What I'm not sure about is why there is a need for a thread about this that gets turned into "There are "magic vagina" type women... who get knocked up ... and ALL women are so stupid that they chase bad boys."

Why not a thread that makes fun of guys who chase beautiful women who then use them, dump them.. and if the guy is silly enough to marry her... she cheats on him. 

To me this thread is just one more attempt to shame women for having a sex life other than in marriage.
.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Women are in natural competition with each other and have been since the dawn of time. A guy who has had lots of "girlfriends" is going to naturally be more appealing to more women than a guy who has had none or very few. If Miss Thang hooks up with the Bad Boy who has had 50 previous partners, in the female mind, she has just proven to the world that she trumps those 50 girls. He might be the most abusive, most worthless sack of crap on the planet. Doesn't matter. The more female attention he gets, the better he look to a great many women.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

The thing that gets me is these serial impregnators don't have to pay a dime, while men like me who want to leave because of a bad marriage have to pay the rest of their life. Something just is not right there.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> A guy who has had lots of "girlfriends" is going to naturally be more appealing to more women than a guy who has had none or very few.
> 
> True. But apart from the very insecure, I would say this is possibly true of men, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Lila said:


> I thought the same thing AA. I don't know many of these types of women IRL but @Cosmos is right, they do exist. Just watch the Jerry Springer show.


After re reading my post I wanted to clarify it a bit. I brought up the Jerry Springer show to illustrate that the kinds of people OP describes in this thread are more outliers than the norm he makes it out to be. If in fact, this was a normal occurrence, then Springer wouldn't have an audience.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> Women are in natural competition with each other and have been since the dawn of time. A guy who has had lots of "girlfriends" is going to naturally be more appealing to more women than a guy who has had none or very few. If Miss Thang hooks up with the Bad Boy who has had 50 previous partners, in the female mind, she has just proven to the world that she trumps those 50 girls. He might be the most abusive, most worthless sack of crap on the planet. Doesn't matter. The more female attention he gets, the better he look to a great many women.


Yeah, it's women in competition. That's why men are known for wanting to pound the sh1t out of each other for "poaching" on their territory, or for making eyes at "their" women, or losing it because she had the nerve to smile at another man. And why men are tripping all over themselves for the trophy that they then show off to all their friends, hooking up with women they don't even like because they make them look like super studs. And why men will start showing off and bragging up a storm, trying to prove themselves BMOC or AMOG, just so that a woman will notice him.

Yeah. Sure. It's *women* who are competitive.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> You would be surprised how few pay child support....


No, I am not at all surprised to hear that there are a lot of deadbeats out there. It's not exactly news...

But there are also a lot of guys who get burned because they end up paying for kids that they don't get to see, and have no role in their lives, even though they want to be.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Yes they do exist. Just as men who put themselves in the bad positions exist too. the bottom line is that some segment of our society consists of people who were brought up in bad circumstances, have low self esteem. And often, yes they turn out to the guest candidates for the Jerry Springer show. We all know that these men and women exist.
> 
> What I'm not sure about is why there is a need for a thread about this that gets turned into "There are "magic vagina" type women... who get knocked up ... and ALL women are so stupid that they chase bad boys."
> 
> ...


I don't think this thread makes fun of anyone. It was written after observing some women I have real feelings for. They all KNEW better, but wound up in relationships with men who were patently useless....

Five minutes conversation with any of them, and you would know to move on....

I think a huge number of men in Coping with infidelity are in the boat you speak of, and their stories need no laughter and finger pointing, they are stand alone humiliation....

I might add, that several of the women who provided the template for this thread wound up married to loving, decent men, and having a good marriage....

A woman who can't help throwing herself at a sorry excuse of a man is sad, and I find NO humor in it...I might add, it has no class or social boundaries....


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

always_alone said:


> Yeah, it's women in competition. That's why men are known for wanting to pound the sh1t out of each other for "poaching" on their territory, or for making eyes at "their" women, or losing it because she had the nerve to smile at another man. And why men are tripping all over themselves for the trophy that they then show off to all their friends, hooking up with women they don't even like because they make them look like super studs. And why men will start showing off and bragging up a storm, trying to prove themselves BMOC or AMOG, just so that a woman will notice him.
> 
> Yeah. Sure. It's *women* who are competitive.


Until about 60 years or so ago, survival for a woman (and her offspring) meant finding a guy. Her only path for upward mobility involved finding (and keeping) an upwardly mobile guy. Pretty much any woman would have made an acceptable mating partner for a guy. My wife doesn't doll up for me around the house. She dolls up when she goes someplace where she will be met with female scrutiny. I have maybe 4 products I use on my appearance. My wife probably has 80.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> Until about 60 years or so ago, survival for a woman (and her offspring) meant finding a guy. Her only path for upward mobility involved finding (and keeping) an upwardly mobile guy. Pretty much any woman would have made an acceptable mating partner for a guy. My wife doesn't doll up for me around the house. She dolls up when she goes someplace where she will be met with female scrutiny. I have maybe 4 products I use on my appearance. My wife probably has 80.


*Her* offspring? You make it sound as though men have no stake or interest in *their* offspring. When in fact, if you go back in history, marriage has everything to do with *men* wanting to know who their offspring are and controlling lineages. 

And if any woman at all makes an acceptable mating partner for a guy, how do you explain all the wailing and gnashing of teeth should she "let herself go", or all the trophy wives designed to show off his studliness, or all the chest thumping and posturing to get the pretty girls to notice? 

Maybe you personally don't compete on looks, but lots of guys do. Haven't you ever seen them flexing their muscles, comparing d1ck size? Sculpting facial hair into goatees and long mustaches? Adopting the fashions of the day to look "cool"?


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

always_alone said:


> Of course there isn't an exact equivalent --men don't get pregnant.
> 
> But they do get other things: STDs, children that they have to pay for, but never get to see, treated like dirt by women they *still* keep pursuing and thinking they can change her, and on and on it goes.
> 
> I also question how common this phenomena you are describing is: *I don't know a single woman who found herself in this sort of situation. Like ever*.


*How old are you? Like 9 ?*


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> *How old are you? Like 9 ?*


Old enough to have lots of friends and relatives with kids. And while some of those pregnancies were unplanned to be sure, none of them were from some random bad boy that goes around impregnating everyone he can get his hands on. 

Indeed, the guys I know are pretty particular about impregnating women, and avoided baby-making until they were ready and wanting to be fathers. Of course, mistakes were made. But not the same mistakes over and over and over again.

And no woman I know has any use for a guy that has a bunch of other kids that he doesn't care about or look after.

But thanks for the insult. It really helps reassure that your interests really are about caring for women, as opposed to bashing and humiliating them.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

always_alone said:


> Old enough to have lots of friends and relatives with kids. And while some of those pregnancies were unplanned to be sure, none of them were from some random bad boy that goes around impregnating everyone he can get his hands on.
> 
> Indeed, the guys I know are pretty particular about impregnating women, and avoided baby-making until they were ready and wanting to be fathers. Of course, mistakes were made. But not the same mistakes over and over and over again.
> 
> ...


Bashing? Bashing?....Here is a direct quote from....YOU

*"Any guy who cares what I look like or has anything to say about it can shove his willy up his butt for all I care."
*

Are you always *HOSTILE?*


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

always_alone said:


> *Her* offspring? You make it sound as though men have no stake or interest in *their* offspring. When in fact, if you go back in history, marriage has everything to do with *men* wanting to know who their offspring are and controlling lineages.
> 
> And if any woman at all makes an acceptable mating partner for a guy, how do you explain all the wailing and gnashing of teeth should she "let herself go", or all the trophy wives designed to show off his studliness, or all the chest thumping and posturing to get the pretty girls to notice?
> 
> Maybe you personally don't compete on looks, but lots of guys do. Haven't you ever seen them flexing their muscles, comparing d1ck size? Sculpting facial hair into goatees and long mustaches? Adopting the fashions of the day to look "cool"?


You do understand that the world didn't begin in the 1960s. Like it or not, agree with it or not, humans still retain traits that developed thousands of years ago. We don't choose those inclinations any more than my dog chooses to walk in circles before laying down (another trait handed down over the ages). 

Female physical characteristics and intra-sexual competition in women

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo...-foes-new-science-explores-female-competition


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> You do understand that the world didn't begin in the 1960s. Like it or not, agree with it or not, humans still retain traits that developed thousands of years ago. We don't choose those inclinations any more than my dog chooses to walk in circles before laying down (another trait handed down over the ages).



Why, yes, as a matter of fact I do. If you want to talk evolution, then note that most species, including our closest ancestors, had predominately male intrasex competition. Most typically, males compete for female attention, and females select the worthy mates.

But if you don't like the idea of bringing other species into the discussion, well, even still males are well known for competing for female attention. Do females also compete with each other? Well yes. But it makes no historical or evolutionary sense to single them out as the "competitive" ones.

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1475-6811.2010.01307.x/abstract

Intrasexual competition among males: Competitive towards men, prosocial towards women


----------

